# 5 year collection



## rolenick (Jul 21, 2009)

After 5 yrs of scavenging I made this bar. A little over 8 ounces. I did small batches at a time double refining with poor mans AR and kept adding the buttons to one large bar.


----------



## draftinu (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice and welcome to The Forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 21, 2009)

Rolenick,
About a year and a half on the forum, and over 8 oz to show us in your first post. Awesome learning if you learned all your skills from
the experts here. I am guessing you had a head start in your learning before you got here since you have been scavenging for five years. Very nice.
Jim


----------



## metatp (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 22, 2009)

I Like.... 8)


----------



## rolenick (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks all and yes I started with gldmans recipe from e-bay. Made some mistakes in the beginning but like they say the best way to learn is the hard way. I won't make those mistakes again like foaming the batch over the rim and watching my gold go bye bye. Man was that painfull but it's been challenging,educating and fun.....Bob...


----------



## Strider (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn...you make me go serious into this ^^


----------

